
Australia passes new law to thwart strong encryption - latexr
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/12/australia-passes-new-law-to-thwart-strong-encryption/
======
intergalactic
Governments need to stop giving their hacking tools to all the bad guys in the
world so none of us need super encryption.

